# we dont know where to go squirrel and rabbit hunting



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

so is there anyone who can take me and my dad squirrel rabbit or **** hunting particularly w/ dogs or without works to we dont know where to go and we will trade a nice breakfast for anyone willing to take us out. im desperate cause i never get to do much hunting it would really be apreciated we could even pay for everyones amo!!!


----------



## Kblox (Sep 26, 2009)

where are you from?

I know of a few places around sandusky / milan / willard area

and no need to pay for breckfast or ammo or any of that. I feel its our responsiblity as hunters to help each other out just to ensure the tradition keeeps on.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Take a look at the author box and you'll see that he's from Salem, Oregon.


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

ok dude they r everywhere just look around u can see the bastards just do a little scouting and find a good spot find a place with many trees and lots of squirrel Chatter kk


----------

